# RX480 and Polaris Thread



## BakBob (Jun 1, 2016)

AMD unveiled RX480 for $199. Even with our 9024% taxes it should be 20k graphic card that has same performance as a 980 (55k card).


What do you think?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2016)

Impressive price to performance ratio IMHO.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 1, 2016)

Imagine what RX490 and 490X would be like!


----------



## jasku (Jun 1, 2016)

Ladies ladies, let the actual benchmarks come out.


----------



## BakBob (Jun 1, 2016)

jasku said:


> Ladies ladies, let the actual benchmarks come out.



*i.4cdn.org/g/1464758462444.png


CF is Crossfired 2x 480

non CF is single 480


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 1, 2016)

Its now a tough choice between 1070 and 480 
The problem with 1070 is poor async compute. so when games go dx 12, it will get pwned by 480.

Expect 24k for the 8gb edition. This one beats 980.


----------



## BakBob (Jun 1, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Its now a tough choice between 1070 and 480
> The problem with 1070 is poor async compute. so when games go dx 12, it will get pwned by 480.
> 
> Expect 24k for the 8gb edition. This one beats 980.



knowing our market,it'l most likely be 25-30k range.


----------



## jasku (Jun 3, 2016)

BakBob said:


> *i.4cdn.org/g/1464758462444.png
> 
> 
> CF is Crossfired 2x 480
> ...



Those are marketing teasers, wait for the trusted 3rd party benchmarks, cause AMD has not lived up to the teasers in the past.


----------



## warfreak (Jun 8, 2016)

BakBob said:


> same performance as a 980



This is not yet verified. Let's wait for legit real world benchmarks.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 9, 2016)

The information out so far is exciting although yet to be real world verified. AMD fans are over the moon all over. 

Is there any news of an even lower priced but still half-decent card in this new architecture? Say around 10 - 12 K?


----------



## Skud (Jun 9, 2016)

Indian prices of the last few generations of AMD's cards were all f**ed up (and they still are) coupled with thin availability, just hoping whatever issues they were having will be corrected this time.


----------



## MrinalRoy (Jun 10, 2016)

Its real price is USA is 10k and here in India its 20k :v wtf


----------



## dan4u (Jun 11, 2016)

For some reason in India, AMD cards cost more than Nvidia cards. The 1070 will definitely be 25k+, so the 480 might start out similar or 2-3k more...


----------



## ZTR (Jun 11, 2016)

1070 FE is 40k 
So...

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 11, 2016)

sling-shot said:


> The information out so far is exciting although yet to be real world verified. AMD fans are over the moon all over.
> 
> Is there any news of an even lower priced but still half-decent card in this new architecture? Say around 10 - 12 K?



probably the RX 460, im waiting for it too.. hope it doesnt dissapoint


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 16, 2016)

RX 480 has been listed at 250$ at few websites, 16k 
16 * 1.35 = 21.6
so expect initial prize of 22k - 25k 

if high stocks, 22k, low stocks 25k.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 17, 2016)

rx 480 prized at 30k at mdcomputers.
well that's bull sh1t.


----------



## Vyom93 (Jun 17, 2016)

RX 480 For 30k on md computers
SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD RX 480 8GB DDR


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 17, 2016)

200$ ~= 13-14k

30k is just outrageous.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 18, 2016)

So,AMD Failed again ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 18, 2016)

Revolution said:


> So,AMD Failed again ?



Let the reference ones come into the market.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> 200$ ~= 13-14k
> 
> 30k is just outrageous.



It might be around 17k-22k depending on the design of the reference cards. So waiting is more preferable right now...


----------



## Vyom93 (Jun 18, 2016)

30k for 8GB AIB cards is ok,for reference is too much

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 18, 2016)

Vyom93 said:


> 30k for 8GB AIB cards is ok,for reference is too much
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk



are you the seller?
you own stock in these distributors?


----------



## Vyom93 (Jun 18, 2016)

No man. But i wish i would 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## HE-MAN (Jun 18, 2016)

If anybody is thinking that a mid rang card from AMD now will compete with current gen nvidia then, they are asking too much from AMD.
AMD will launch kickass cards which are relatively cheaper but will offer the same kind of performance like Nvidia's last gen cards. The only benefit AMD has is of price which diminishes cause of the pricing structure in india


----------



## supergamer (Jun 19, 2016)

*It's here!* :cool_NF:

*cdn.videocardz.com/1/2016/06/SAPPHIRE-GRAPHICS-CARD-RX-480-8GB-DDR5.jpg


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 19, 2016)

This seems a pre-order unless you can call them and confirm


----------



## Vyom93 (Jun 19, 2016)

Someone should buy it and release benchmark scores before NDA 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## supergamer (Jun 19, 2016)

Well it's rumored to be bit faster than gtx 970 which goes for 26-27k. 

Additional 4GB RAM will also increase the cost. It's top end 8GHz GDDR5 which AMD wasn't using before.
And this will be much more overclockable... 30k is good start.

There are some $300 OC 1500MHz +models incoming which compete with even gtx980ti/FuryX
Let's hope they cost close to 35k... and not too much more.

This 1 card is trying to replace a whole range older cards  (from gtx970 to 980ti, R9 390 to FurxX) ..making all of them redundant in one shot...  
Don't expect sellers to give up on all that profit instantly.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 21, 2016)

Any info on Vega?


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> Any info on Vega?




*www.g2reader.com/imc.php?img=http%3A%2F%2Fi1.wp.com%2Fwww.eteknix.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2016%2F06%2FAMD-Raja-Koduri-Vega-GPU.jpg%3Fresize%3D636%252C275

AMD's Raja Koduri Teases Vega GPU with HBM2 - eTeknix


----------



## RON28 (Jun 24, 2016)

if the cost of RX 460 is around 8-10k, will it be a better option than GTX 750 ti? I want to buy a graphic card in 10k range but because of polaris i have put it on hold.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 29, 2016)

AMD Radeon R9 RX 480 8GB review - Introductio

The AMD Radeon RX 480 Preview: Polaris Makes Its Mainstream Mar

AMD Radeon RX 480: Polaris 10 Review - Tom's Hardwar
RX 480 review


----------



## BakBob (Jun 29, 2016)

It barely beats a 970

- - - Updated - - -

The main selling point is its price which the indian retailers have butchered.

In other countries the price is $200 which is ~15k. But our great retailers have placed it 30k


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 29, 2016)

BakBob said:


> In other countries the price is $200 which is ~15k. But our great retailers have placed it 30k


This is insane. What is the reason?


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 29, 2016)

BakBob said:


> It barely beats a 970
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


For 30k, I'll be surprised if they manage to sell even one card. It does reach gtx 980 in certain benchmarks. Good card for $200..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## BakBob (Jun 29, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> This is insane. What is the reason?



Taxes friend. Taxes.

You can see the split up. Go to newegg india and add to cart. Then during checkout (dont have to pay) you can see the amount of taxes that are added.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 29, 2016)

Any news on 470/460? 

Hopefully there will be something good enough to play at Full HD resolution and low settings for around 10 K. 

My last card was 4670 and I liked it for its low power consumption and reasonable performance at 1024 x 768.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 29, 2016)

sling-shot said:


> Any news on 470/460?
> 
> Hopefully there will be something good enough to play at Full HD resolution and low settings for around 10 K.
> 
> My last card was 4670 and I liked it for its low power consumption and reasonable performance at 1024 x 768.


750 Ti

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 29, 2016)

It will be prized at 18-20k, call your local shop.
decent value


----------



## ZTR (Jun 29, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> It will be prized at 18-20k, call your local shop.
> decent value


You called and checked?

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 29, 2016)

RX 480 - Rs. 27,200
SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD RX 480 8GB DDR

*tpucdn.com/reviews/AMD/RX_480/images/perfrel_1920_1080.png



> AMD’s Radeon RX 480 draws an average of 164W, which exceeds the company's target TDP. And it gets worse. The load distribution works out in a way that has the card draw 86W through the motherboard’s PCIe slot. Not only does this exceed the 75W ceiling we typically associate with a 16-lane slot, but that 75W limit covers several rails combined and not just this one interface.
> 
> *media.bestofmicro.com/A/N/591359/original/18-Gaming-Bars.png
> With peaks of up to 155W, we have to be thankful they're brief, and not putting the motherboard in any immediate danger. However, the audio subsystems on cheaper platforms will have a hard time dealing with them. This means that the "you can hear what you see" effect will be in full force during load changes; activities like scrolling may very well result in audible artifacts.
> ...


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 30, 2016)

Taxes have killed that card straight  to DOA in India. A GTX 970 can be bought at around 25-27K, a fresh new tech card which performs at par or rarely manages to beat it after OC, after two damn years, costing same or more! Absolutely farcical! I was so up for a buy this time, I really hoped it would be trading blows with GTX 980 directly at about 18-20K, heck even I was thinking selling my queen 970. Bummer!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 30, 2016)

Skud said:


> Indian prices of the last few generations of AMD's cards were all f**ed up (and they still are) coupled with thin availability, just hoping whatever issues they were having will be corrected this time.



Yes I also hope for good pricing to start even to recommend this card in future builds...


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 1, 2016)

PCI-E slot died with RX 480 | Communit


----------



## ZTR (Jul 1, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> PCI-E slot died with RX 480 | Communit


Thats why its better to wait for custom cards than going for reference card 

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## BakBob (Jul 2, 2016)

Its not a reference card issue. The specifications of the 480 cause an average draw of 82W when PCIe specs is only 66W.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh read up a little would you? It is a reference card issue added with the fact it has 8gb VRAM which it doesn't have the horsepower to pull. 
And the reference version only comes with a 6 pin connector which provides around 75watts. Since the card itself pulls 164 on load its spiking the rest from the motherboard pci slot. A custom design card with an 8 pin and a 6pin or 2 8 pins would resolve this issue.

Also, this is not the only card which spikes over the 75watt limit of the pci e slot. 

Here,watch this video over at adoredtv.

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFuYc2FHgjw[/YOUTUBE]

Polaris - Power Problems or PCI Exaggeration? - YouTub

Also, note that the spikes were mostly when they were running metro last light at 4k.

Also, PCI e slots deliver around 75watts. not 66.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 2, 2016)

If they add a 8-pin or extra 6-pin slot, it's going to increase the price of the board. And the only plus point of the card - price/performance ratio vanishes.

- - - Updated - - -

The 66W figure is for 12V rail without the tolerance added. 

12V @ 5.5A WITH MAX 8% TOLERANCE
3.3 @ 3.0A WITH MAX 9% TOLERANCE
12V MAX = 71.3W
3.3V MAX = 10.8W
According to Tom's Hardware:
RX480 GAMING (metro 4k) AVERAGE is 82W (> 71.3W) on 12V

*media.bestofmicro.com/A/N/591359/original/18-Gaming-Bars.png

And read this where they test GTX 960:
Power Consumption Concerns on the Radeon RX 480 | PC Perspectiv


----------



## BakBob (Jul 2, 2016)

Jripper said:


> Oh read up a little would you? It is a reference card issue added with the fact it has 8gb VRAM which it doesn't have the horsepower to pull.
> And the reference version only comes with a 6 pin connector which provides around 75watts. Since the card itself pulls 164 on load its spiking the rest from the motherboard pci slot. A custom design card with an 8 pin and a 6pin or 2 8 pins would resolve this issue.
> 
> Also, this is not the only card which spikes over the 75watt limit of the pci e slot.
> ...



Hardware.fr confirms the issue is with design of PCB too. They have a retail version (Sapphire 480) which exhibits the same problem. They also confirms the power usage going over 150W with both a review and retail version of the card.
They added also something interesting, they removed power and temperature limits and tested the card with no OC. The card pulled almost 200W in Witcher 3.
Source: Consommation, efficacité énergétique - AMD Radeon RX 480 8 Go : 14nm et Polaris en test - HardWare.fr
Relevant parts:
Rappelons, comme expliqué dans le descriptif de la carte de référence, que la RX 480 n'est équipée que d'un seul connecteur d'alimentation 6 broches, ce qui fait qu'il tire une grosse partie de sa consommation, à peu près la moitié, parfois un peu plus, du bus PCI Express. Elle va à ce niveau bien au-delà de la spécification qui est de 5.5A. Dans Battlefield 4, nous mesurons 6.92A par défaut et 7.10A en 'Uber'. Une valeur qui monte à 7.79A dans The Witcher 3 et qui impose un stress pour lequel toutes les cartes-mères ne sont pas prévues.
"RX 480 comes with a 6 pins PCIE and most of the power drain is shared between the 6 pins and the PCI Express port (sometime more on the latter). The cards does go way over the specs which is 5.5A. In Battlefield 4, we are getting 6.92A and 7.10A with OC (called "Uber" mode in the review). Witcher 3 goes even higher with 7.79A. This stress is not expected on all motherboards."

Read up. That video you linked is by a guy who knows nothing.


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 2, 2016)

BakBob said:


> Hardware.fr confirms the issue is with design of PCB too. They have a retail version (Sapphire 480) which exhibits the same problem. They also confirms the power usage going over 150W with both a review and retail version of the card.
> They added also something interesting, they removed power and temperature limits and tested the card with no OC. The card pulled almost 200W in Witcher 3.
> Source: Consommation, efficacité énergétique - AMD Radeon RX 480 8 Go : 14nm et Polaris en test - HardWare.fr
> Relevant parts:
> ...


AMD has said that they will fix this with a software update by July 5th.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## BakBob (Jul 2, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> AMD has said that they will fix this with a software update by July 5th.
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



They're going to fix it by undervolting, which mean less perf


----------



## ZTR (Jul 3, 2016)

BakBob said:


> They're going to fix it by undervolting, which mean less perf


It was due to memory speed not voltage 

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## Jripper (Jul 3, 2016)

I have read up actually.  You are dense aren't you? The sapphire version comes with a 6 pin connector as well. And that is a part of the problem.


----------



## Skud (Jul 4, 2016)

*Underolting performance of RX 480*. Not sure if this is fix AMD is going to bring through tomorrow's update, but performance actually goes up after undervolting.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 4, 2016)

Skud said:


> *Underolting performance of RX 480*. Not sure if this is fix AMD is going to bring through tomorrow's update, but performance actually goes up after undervolting.


Undervolting without under clocking is big deal

Let's see where does this take RX480 now 

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## Skud (Jul 4, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Undervolting without under clocking is big deal  Let's see where does this take RX480 now   Sent from my Xperia Z


   Actually, the lower VDCC is stabilizing the core clock slightly higher (which in turn is contributing to the slightly higher fps).


----------



## Desmond (Jul 5, 2016)

Has RX480 made it to Indian shores? I have been looking for pricing on Amazon, but can't find its listing.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 5, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Has RX480 made it to Indian shores? I have been looking for pricing on Amazon, but can't find its listing.


ATM I think only a few units have made it here and that too to MD Computers who have overpriced it enormously

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## Minion (Jul 6, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> PCI-E slot died with RX 480 | Communit



Nvidia Driver killed my GPU when i upgraded to WIN 7.


----------



## bkpeerless (Jul 7, 2016)

Relax dont be over exited.. Rx 480 is overpriced because lowering the price will hamper the sell of cards like 380 n all. in usa tecnology comes and goes here old gpu are still available. price will fall after 4 -5 months when completion grows. nvidea 1060 is coming n give time for rx 480 to be stable with better driver. if u need imedeately a card then go for gtx 970 or rx 480 .


----------



## ZTR (Jul 8, 2016)

AMD Posts Radeon 16.7.1 Drivers, Fixes RX 480 Power Consumption Issue

So lower power consumption with no effect on performance

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 8, 2016)

Yeah no performance change.



*media.bestofmicro.com/Q/V/594535/original/21-Overview-Wattage.png


*media.bestofmicro.com/V/D/594697/original/22-Overview-Current.png
AMD's New Radeon RX 480 Driver Fixes Power Issue


----------



## supergamer (Jul 9, 2016)

There's around 5-7% performance improvement actually.
*cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/rx-480-fire-strike-100670622-orig-635x1054.png


----------

